# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل: (الكوكب الساري في شرح صحيح البخاري)للمهلب بن أبي صفرة

## ابن رجب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.

بيانات المخطوط:

عنوان المخطوط: الكوكب الساري في شرح صحيح البخاري
اسم المصنف: المهلب بن أحمد بن أسيد الأسدي بن أبي صفرة
عدد الأوراق: 55
مصدر المخطوط: مكتبة الحرم المكي الشريف
http://www.wadod.com/open.php?cat=7&book=718


منقول .

----------


## سليمان العبد العزيز

السلام عليكم .
أحسن الله إليك أخي : هل للكتاب نسخ مطبوعة ، أو أنه لايوجد إلا مخطوطا؟ 
وإذا كان مطبوعاً ، فأين أجده ؟ وماهي دار الطباعة ؟ 

شكر الله لك .

----------


## صقر بن حسن

جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو ذر الفاضلي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد بن زين العابدين رستم

شرح المهلب غير مطبوع ، بل مخطوط، والموجود منه ليس يجيء في عشره ولا أقل من ذلك 55 ورقة في نسخة الحرم المكي، وعزم الله لي تحقيقه، وكتبت عنه مذ1995م في مجلة دعوة الحق المغربية، ونوهت بالشرح في كثير من كلماتي في هذا المجلس المبارك، اللهم إنا نسألك حسن التمام، ونشر أحد الموريتانيين بالرباط مختصر المهلب للجامع الصحيح، وهو كبير ، ونسخته الوحيدة في الخزانة الحسنية بالرباط، بيد أن التحقيق ليس بذاك، وإن كان إخراج المختصر عملا رائعا،ومبرة يتقرب بها إلى الله جل وعلا.

----------


## حسين بن محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم .

هذه القطعة من كتاب (النكاح) إلى كتاب (الذبائح) . ألم يُوقف على غيرها من باقي الكتاب ؟

----------


## شبل عمر بن الخطاب

غريب
المهلب بن أبي صفرة
قال الذهبي : في السير ولد عام الفتح وقيل بل ذلك أبوه

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أخي الحبيب/ شبل عمر بن الخطاب
راجع ترجمة المُهَلّب (تـ: 435) شارح "الصحيح" في "سير أعلام النبلاء" 17 : 579.

----------

